# Your Kids Future?



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I Imagine most people are like me, mid aged with a kids or eventually going to have kids. I try to put money away in their RESP every year. They are 4 and 18 mo so its a long time before they needs it.

But I then start to look at the trends all around us and wonder what are they going to be training for? Maybe that RESP should be put into overdrive because they will just need the div income from it in 20 years more so that training for obsolete positions.

Tech is eating jobs left and right. I read a story about how a single programmer put more than a 100 people out of work at his company just by writing some automated code. This stuff is happening everywhere. Robo financial advisors are already around. Law firms are using less staff because computers do the research for them. Automated trucks are about to roll out, even driverless cars. That IBM Watson computer is going to replace frontline doctors for sure.

And they have made the code smart now to so it can improve upon itself as it learns. it doesn't even need its creator anymore. Every time you search with Google, you are training that thing. Eventually it will become AI level search and human kind will have birthed it.

Even hard core manufacturing is under threat; 

I don't think we can just assume our kids will find their way in the world like was expected of the last few generations. Things are changing radically. I don't think you will be able to expect to survive on your labour. In my view, you need to own the other factors of production or make sure you can provide a service to the automated companies.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

I hope she does learn to train robots.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Getting your kids interested and later trained for a future in techie jobs is a good idea, RESP money well spent. I don't think you'll have to worry about robots replacing many skilled jobs in the next generation or two, they're just not that smart and won't be for a long, long time.


----------



## mf4361 (Apr 11, 2015)

cainvest said:


> Getting your kids interested and later trained for a future in techie jobs is a good idea, RESP money well spent. I don't think you'll have to worry about robots replacing many skilled jobs in the next generation or two, they're just not that smart and won't be for a long, long time.


Actually, robots and software codes can be smart enough to take over many current jobs. It is the government and regulators and politics (and sometimes industry) who refuses to employ the technology because many people (primarily in their later part of working life) are really trained to do what robots can do, and it will create massive social problems.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Teach them about investing. I'd consider myself completely successful if my kids never HAD to work a day in their life. Not saying I don't expect them to work, but needing a job is different from working. If they can do what they want because of a passive income, what more could you want.


----------



## rl1983 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hell, I'm 31 and I've already been replaced already by technology. I'd hate to say it but if technology keeps progressing the way it has for the last 10-15 years, we are going to screw ourselves.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Just a Guy said:


> Teach them about investing. I'd consider myself completely successful if my kids never HAD to work a day in their life. Not saying I don't expect them to work, but needing a job is different from working. If they can do what they want because of a passive income, what more could you want.


How in a world with declining employment opportunities will they get money to invest with?


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

rl1983 said:


> Hell, I'm 31 and I've already been replaced already by technology. I'd hate to say it but if technology keeps progressing the way it has for the last 10-15 years, we are going to screw ourselves.


The govt is going to have to flirt with a universal GIS eventually otherwise its going to be a riot. Technology can be levered to provide more basics of life for cheaper but people will always need some basic income.

And if you think there is an income gap between the 1% now, just wait. These guys are holding the income producing assets, the 99% are holding the labour cards. I can tell you now who comes on top.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

mf4361 said:


> Actually, robots and software codes can be smart enough to take over many current jobs. It is the government and regulators and politics (and sometimes industry) who refuses to employ the technology because many people (primarily in their later part of working life) are really trained to do what robots can do, and it will create massive social problems.


What kind of jobs are you referring to here?


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

cainvest said:


> What kind of jobs are you referring to here?


Just a sampling, there are dozens more.

http://www.businessinsider.com/jobs-robots-are-most-likely-to-take-over-2015-5


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

The nature of the work will change. Not long ago we were told that computers were going to put us out of work, but nobody told the IT Project Managers, Project Coordinators, Engineers, Designers, Database Administrators, Systems Administrators, Systems Analysts, Application Specialists, IT Architects, Change Managers, Software Developers, Business Analysts, Data Entry Operators, IT trainers, Epidemiologists, Informaticians, Hardware Specialists, Business Process Analysts, Technical Sales Professionals,etc etc ect. Oh and all of the people that supervise these people, and the Human Resourses Pros that hire them. Maybe someone need to repair the parts? Procure the parts? Manually fix things?

Oh and what about the people that write about the latest robots? What about the PR Pros that have to apologize for something stupid that the robot or It's operator did?

Also we need Public Services, we need transportation, we need infrastructure, personal services, Medical Care. Kids are still going to go to school, and require teachers, administrators, custodains etc. You get the picture.

My kids are getting a good education. They'll be alright.


IBM Watson Computer is a joke. 

I can't tell if you're serious or not, but an interesting conversation anyway.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

jaybee said:


> My kids are getting a good education. They'll be alright.


Are they in university? What are they studying? Just curious...


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

^ God no. They're in Elementary School. My oldest is hell bent on teaching though, even though she is only six . And she'd be damn good at it. She teaches me and her mom everything she learned in class everyday.

Education is important to me. I barely finished High School myself. My parents put no emphasis on Education at all. My dad was a self employed, and hard working Carpenter in a Rural Maritime community. He made ends meet. He built a couple of rental properties in rural Nova Scotia,to supplement the family income, and we lived frugally. I worked as a Laborer for awhile, and then went to IT School, accumulating numerous IT Certifications along the way.

I want my daughters to be highly educated. The extent that I will help them financially, will be with their education.


----------



## mf4361 (Apr 11, 2015)

^

did you know tradespeople like mechanics, welder, plumber, electrician etc. with a so-called "dirty job" are paid more than university graduates with white-collar jobs? (If Univ grads can find one at all)


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

tygrus said:


> I Imagine most people are like me, mid aged with a kids or eventually going to have kids. I try to put money away in their RESP every year. They are 4 and 18 mo so its a long time before they needs it.
> 
> But I then start to look at the trends all around us and wonder what are they going to be training for? Maybe that RESP should be put into overdrive because they will just need the div income from it in 20 years more so that training for obsolete positions.
> 
> ...


Automation and technology has been happening for a very long time. There were jobs that were around hundreds of years ago that are no longer around, and there are many jobs that are here now that we're not around before. That is just advancement. 

Of course we cannot expect our kids to live the life we have had as it will for sure be different in the future. It is for this reason that education is even more important. I have no expectation that I will be able to teach my kids that much in terms of what they will need to know in the future. I assume schools will keep up with some of the technology and advances. There are less agriculture classes now, and more technology courses. Who knows what there is in terms of careers, and classes. There are people getting trained in just managing social media for companies, that was not around when I was in business. I don't know what the future holds, but I think planning for my kids education is one of the areas that will give them a chance.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

tygrus said:


> Just a sampling, there are dozens more.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/jobs-robots-are-most-likely-to-take-over-2015-5


I'd say a number of those are a real stretch and most of those are no or low skill jobs anyways.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

mf4361 said:


> did you know tradespeople like mechanics, welder, plumber, electrician etc. with a so-called "dirty job" are paid more than university graduates with white-collar jobs? (If Univ grads can find one at all)



true. I once calculated that my plumber - he owns the business along with his brother, they inherited from their grandfather & father - is pulling in something like $250k a year. I forget whether that was before or after estimating costs of the business but either way he's rich.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

mf4361 said:


> ^
> 
> did you know tradespeople like mechanics, welder, plumber, electrician etc. with a so-called "dirty job" are paid more than university graduates with white-collar jobs? (If Univ grads can find one at all)


That's a good list of jobs for the boys. What about girls?

(yes I am genger-stereotyping... shoot me)


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

jaybee said:


> Education is important to me. I barely finished High School myself.


I am pro education but I am heavily anti education system because I think in addition to providing knowledge it also pumps out workers and workers are far from free thinkers. Its not a system thats designed for the next century - its based on the last one.

And its highly likely in 20 years most education will be delivered on line and be practically free. Instead of hundreds of profs teaching history or math, only a few of the most qualified will teach and hundreds of thousands of students will tune in online. Computers will issues and evaluate tests. No need for expensive profs or classes or university buildings. 

See the disruption thats sitting there on the cusp? People have no idea whats out there and they aren't going to be ready for it at all.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

cainvest said:


> I'd say a number of those are a real stretch and most of those are no or low skill jobs anyways.


Lawyers doctors engineers and accountants are all up next because software can do those basic frontline tasks. You might think doctors are immune, maybe the specialists are, but many of the frontline guys in the clinic will be put out of business by Watson with a decade I bet. How high skill do you want to go?


----------



## mf4361 (Apr 11, 2015)

GoldStone said:


> That's a good list of jobs for the boys. What about girls?
> 
> (yes I am genger-stereotyping... shoot me)


Yes, you are. I'm talking about tradesperson in general. women can be in the trades too. There are many female aviation mechanics and welders, etc out there.

Btw, technically, cooks can be red seal too.
http://www.red-seal.ca/[email protected]?tid=54

And this video
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pq-S557XQU


----------



## mf4361 (Apr 11, 2015)

humble_pie said:


> true. I once calculated that my plumber - he owns the business along with his brother, they inherited from their grandfather & father - is pulling in something like $250k a year. I forget whether that was before or after estimating costs of the business but either way he's rich.


Actually this is inevitable in a normal functioning society/economy as these dirty work are undesirable, plumbing workers supply lowers, price goes up.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

tygrus said:


> Lawyers doctors engineers and accountants are all up next because software can do those basic frontline tasks. You might think doctors are immune, maybe the specialists are, but many of the frontline guys in the clinic will be put out of business by Watson with a decade I bet. How high skill do you want to go?


I guess we have very different views of what software can do ... I definitely don't see those professionals being displaced by machines. Granted, some will disappear due to efficiency with machines, out sourcing accounting duties as an example, but they won't disappear in the near future.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My son is in 3rd year University, he's doing double degree, Math in UofW and business in Laurier.... his ultimate goal is to get investment banking job, work up to 35, than retire and be stock market investor 
Daughter going to high school and has no idea what she wants to do


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> IT Project Managers, Project Coordinators, Engineers, Designers, Database Administrators, Systems Administrators, Systems Analysts, Application Specialists, IT Architects, Change Managers, Software Developers, Business Analysts, Data Entry Operators, IT trainers, Epidemiologists, Informaticians, Hardware Specialists, Business Process Analysts, Technical Sales Professionals,etc etc ect.


 many of those positions will be outsourced. In last 4-5 years 70% of out IT company were outsourced to India


----------



## Jeff_Wall (Sep 15, 2014)

I first taught my kids how to invest and not to waste money. Then I started paying them for small errands done. I believe that it's really important in today's world.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

mf4361 said:


> ^
> 
> did you know tradespeople like mechanics, welder, plumber, electrician etc. with a so-called "dirty job" are paid more than university graduates with white-collar jobs? (If Univ grads can find one at all)


Of I course I know that tradespeople are paid well . I also know that tradespeople require an education as well. I believe there will also be a future in the skilled trades.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

gibor said:


> many of those positions will be outsourced. In last 4-5 years 70% of out IT company were outsourced to India


To some extent sure. Some of those positions are easier to out source than others. These fields are growing in Canada though.

My point really was that people thought that computers were going to take away jobs, and in many cases they did, but many new jobs were created as a result of computers. There are lots of job opportunities in these fields.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

mf4361 said:


> Yes, you are. I'm talking about tradesperson in general. women can be in the trades too. There are many female aviation mechanics and welders, etc out there.
> 
> Btw, technically, cooks can be red seal too.
> http://www.red-seal.ca/[email protected]?tid=54
> ...


Sure women CAN be in the trades, but I think we are a long way from having a significant percentage of women in the skilled trades in Canada. In my opinion the trades will be male dominated for the foreseeable future. If one were to talk to a typical graduating high school class, and take a poll of the females; I suspect a large percentage of them do not see the skilled trades as a viable career option.

I have two daughters, and I would encourage them to pursue a career as a tradesperson. The money certainly is good, and the are many job opportunities. Whether or not something like that would interest them is the big question.


----------



## Doryman (Jul 31, 2013)

jaybee said:


> To some extent sure. Some of those positions are easier to out source than others. These fields are growing in Canada though.
> 
> My point really was that people thought that computers were going to take away jobs, and in many cases they did, but many new jobs were created as a result of computers. There are lots of job opportunities in these fields.


Those new jobs were largely jobs requiring a higher-than-average IQ and a facility for software. Like it or not, differences in IQ do exist, and there are large swathes of the population that won't be competitive as programmers, swing traders and software developers. Those people are the ones most likely to be replaced by tech, and there aren't really many avenues for them to follow.

Maybe your kids are intelligent enough to be IT workers and financiers, but they'll be paying exorbitant taxes to support the millions who are forced into welfare, not to mention policing to deal with those that turn to crime. Overpopulation and the open borders mania will likely make this situation even worse.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

A lot of jobs have been replaced by technology, but technology has caused a lot of new jobs too.

It's the same as technology making a paperless society... how's that working out?

I think someday we'll get to the point where most things can be automated. Then the fundamental question becomes, what does humanity do. It's not even a question of what career do you go into, it'll be a world where 90+% of people don't need to work. Does society become a utopian socialist society? How do people get by mentally without working when that is the natural urge for people, to provide for themselves and their loved ones? Does it become like Wall-E and we all just sit around on a giant cruise space ship getting fat?


----------



## Doryman (Jul 31, 2013)

Exactly. There are a lot of places around the globe where huge swathes of the population essentially receive government money simply for existing. They aren't nice places. 

I think this utopian view some people have towards an technologically-aided idle existence is horribly misinformed.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

Doryman said:


> Those new jobs were largely jobs requiring a higher-than-average IQ and a facility for software. Like it or not, differences in IQ do exist, and there are large swathes of the population that won't be competitive as programmers, swing traders and software developers. Those people are the ones most likely to be replaced by tech, and there aren't really many avenues for them to follow.
> 
> Maybe your kids are intelligent enough to be IT workers and financiers, but they'll be paying exorbitant taxes to support the millions who are forced into welfare, not to mention policing to deal with those that turn to crime. Overpopulation and the open borders mania will likely make this situation even worse.


Do you think there is a future in the skilled trades? And do you believe that you require an above average IQ to be in the skilled trades? I know some very intelligent plumbers for example, but they'd be the first to tell you that you don't need to be of above average intelligence to do their job.

I guess I have higher hopes for the future than a lot posters on this forum.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

jaybee said:


> Do you think there is a future in the skilled trades? And do you believe that you require an above average IQ to be in the skilled trades? I know some very intelligent plumbers for example, but they'd be the first to tell you that you don't need to be of above average intelligence to do their job.
> 
> I guess I have higher hopes for the future than a lot posters on this forum.


Jaybee, I personally believe that many skilled trades and manufacturing jobs will be rendered obsolete by the advances in 3d printing. The most heavy use of skilled trades is in new construction of houses and buildings, look up 3d printed houses where there are companies now printing out the parts of a house now and then just slapping them together like lego, but the next step is printing the whole building at once with concrete.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

There of lots of jobs that "you don't need to be of above average intelligence to do" but I am quite certain that those that do their job well, be it accountant, plumber, mechanic, banker etc. are above average intelligence and have the skills and aptitude for their chosen trade or profession. Our definition of intelligence is skewed and overstated. I have completed both university and a 4 year apprenticeship. Does this mean I am intelligent? Likely not. It means I had means and opportunity to do so. I can guarantee there are many that are more intelligent than I that will never get the chance due to circumstance. Both trade school and university have their merits and drawbacks. Going forward there will be a greater emphasis on continuous education to keep up with changes in technology and the workplace. As for females in the trades I am certain there are more women in the trades than their are women CEOs and on corporate boards. In the next generation or two I suspect the numbers to increase in both areas. I recall when I got into the trades it was rare to see a female on the job(entire site) or at apprenticeship training (entire school). The same can be said of males in nursing. There are careers that have traditionally been deemed "male" or "female" careers. Why? Because we said they are. This is nonsense and I am sure our kids will not view careers as belonging to an X or Y chromosome like we did. Like jaybee I also have higher hopes for the future. 

Back to OP Humanity may some day live in a world where AI replaces us, in fact there are several books stating it is the next step in evolution. I remember being in elementary school and being told in the year 2000 robots will do everything and we will just sit around and live leisurely. Strangely we work longer hours, around the clock and often are never completely disconnected from our work at all times. I am not saying this is good, bad, or otherwise, it just is how it is. Technology is now a part of almost everything we do and continues to influence how we live. Will it replace us? I find that to be an unlikely event in this century, but then again its hard to look back a 100 years and predict we would be where we are today. I can assure you there will be careers for our kids and education is more important now than it ever was.

Cheers


----------



## Doryman (Jul 31, 2013)

jaybee said:


> Do you think there is a future in the skilled trades? And do you believe that you require an above average IQ to be in the skilled trades? I know some very intelligent plumbers for example, but they'd be the first to tell you that you don't need to be of above average intelligence to do their job.
> 
> I guess I have higher hopes for the future than a lot posters on this forum.


I think there's a bit more of a future in the trades that can't be off-shored or done by robots. Personally, I think that stuff like plumbing, HVAC and electrical work will last for a while, since there's a lot of decision making on the fly that will be hard to automate. I don't think that's an insurmountable gulf, though; eventually, some bright young boy in glasses is going to find a way to make a computer do that. Other things, including most white collar work, isn't that far off from being taken over by a machine. (I doubt it would be that hard for most office staff to be replaced by a search engine and voice activated printer.)And, If we have the tech to send robots clambering around Mars, taking soil samples and whatnot, we probably have the ability to make robots climb towers, rivet, weld, survey land, etc.

Lest anyone think I'm coming at this from a position of contempt, I'm not. I spent my life in between labour-heavy jobs and humping a ruck and rifle around foreign lands. I see a lot of hard-working and intelligent people in the trades (and the resource economy, and the military) but not all of these people are going to be able to step seamlessly from these lives to a life programming AI. I'm one of these guys. I worry about it. I think a lot of people are going to be left out of this brave new world, out of no fault of their own, and it's going to cause a lot of trouble. 

I might not be smart enough to invent new search algorithms or tinker with space-flight, but I can read a history book. And eras that have large populations of idle and directionless young men don't tend to be nice ones.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

In my opinion university, trades, and other other skills or education are all good. However, not mentioned are things like social skills (hand shaking, manners, ability to listen as opposed to talking endlessly), hard work, showing an interest in the company, and not squibbling about 15 mins overtime or wanting this or that and criticizing your employer. I enjoyed a great and rewarding career without a university education and retired at 55. My 2 sons are also doing well and each make over 100,000. a year. One has grade twelve and the other a university degree, actually 2. Both have different skills sets and have built on those.


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

Doryman said:


> I see a lot of hard-working and intelligent people in the trades (and the resource economy, and the military) but not all of these people are going to be able to step seamlessly from these lives to a life programming AI. I'm one of these guys. I worry about it. I think a lot of people are going to be left out of this brave new world, out of no fault of their own, and it's going to cause a lot of trouble.
> 
> I might not be smart enough to invent new search algorithms or tinker with space-flight, but I can read a history book.


But you're thinking of this wrong. Once true AI exists AI programmers are the first people out of jobs, because it'll write a better AI algorithm itself. AI might put knowledge workers out of a job before anyone else. Once the intelligence exists it can draw on extra computing power, which is the ability humans lack.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

frase said:


> In my opinion university, trades, and other other skills or education are all good. However, not mentioned are things like social skills (hand shaking, manners, ability to listen as opposed to talking endlessly), hard work, showing an interest in the company, and not squibbling about 15 mins overtime or wanting this or that and criticizing your employer. I enjoyed a great and rewarding career without a university education and retired at 55. My 2 sons are also doing well and each make over 100,000. a year. One has grade twelve and the other a university degree, actually 2. Both have different skills sets and have built on those.



This stuff is all very important, but doesn't get you very far until you get your foot in the door. That's the challenge many graduates are facing today.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

jaybee said:


> This stuff is all very important, but doesn't get you very far until you get your foot in the door. That's the challenge many graduates are facing today.


You are right jaybee and I totally agree that it is often difficult to get your foot in the door. We hired many university graduates as we felt they had made an investment in their future and had many skills that high school graduates did not. However, way too many failed due to the lack of emotional intelligence and the lack of the some of the life skills I mentioned in my post. Nothing worse than a flimsy hand shake, talking with your mouth full, getting drunk at a staff function, coming in late, complaining, and the list goes on and on. Why do some people get promoted and others with similar qualifications get passed by repeatedly? In a lot, if not most cases, you will not get your foot in the door without these.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

Frase, the qualities that you mention are things that we can instill in our children. They will certainly help in the interview process, the cold calling process etc. I just hope the opportunities are there for my girls to prove themselves. Let's hope. Cheers to the future!


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Jaybee, if I had 2 girls I would recommend they be encouraged to pursue something in the health care field. One of my daughters-in-law is a nurse specializing in neo natal care and the other is a physio therapist. They are presently either on PT as they have young children or are on mat leave. Great pay, benefits, flexibility, and there are many different areas within the profession to persue. Lots of other similar professions like Xray tech, laboratory, pharmacy, etc. Not just for girls but guys as well, stable employment in a growing field and will always be a demand.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

frase said:


> Jaybee, if I had 2 girls I would recommend they be encouraged to pursue something in the health care field. One of my daughters-in-law is a nurse specializing in neo natal care and the other is a physio therapist. They are presently either on PT as they have young children or are on mat leave. Great pay, benefits, flexibility, and there are many different areas within the profession to persue. Lots of other similar professions like Xray tech, laboratory, pharmacy, etc. Not just for girls but guys as well, stable employment in a growing field and will always be a demand.


Shift work


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Generally speaking, except for nurses the other health jobs I suggested do not normally involve shift work. eg physios, ultra sound technicians, xray technicians, pharmacy, cardiogram techs, dietitians, etc. There are lots of them. Even nurses have lots of day options and my sons wife worked days only as a nurse checking on, assisting, and giving guidance to new moms with their newborns. She is now back in the hospital where shift work is required but the nurses trade shifts like mad as some like nights and some like days. Yes, some long days but then 5 days off. I expect OR nurses are primarily days. Lots and lots of different options in nursing and the other medical fields. Then there is all the home care which I know nothing about but my physio daughter in law works for a hospital but spends her day doing home visits providing guidance and assistance in keeping people in their homes and comfortable. Loves it and gets satisfaction.


----------



## GPM (Jan 23, 2015)

Great jobs. Nurses have great unions and benefits, physio is fun and daytime work, and in both, you are making a difference. Shift work is pretty common in many jobs now and hard on the body. However, my sister, several friends ,and step mom all put in their time as nurses and eventually were able to get daytime only on coveted wards through seniority. A nice way to finish your career. All physiotherapists I know love there jobs, and the ones I've seen are miracle workers with all the knew knowledge. I would add chiropractor to the list. Also pharmacist. Good for both sexes, but lots of women, so job openings (pregnancy is common). You can forget about doctors and dentists. The subsidies are gone, so tuition is through the roof, and you need to have a degree and be a genius to get in nowadays. You don't need to be a genius to be one and they are passing up great "hands" for marks. The best orthodontist I've seen is retiring and said he wouldn't have a chance of getting in now. There is a cap on doctors in training, in case you're wondering why there are non. Lots of kids want to get in. By the way, the army is a great way to cover tuition. We joked about what happens if a war breaks out back in 1993, but a colleague ended up in Afghanistan heading a group of oral facial surgeons. Yikes. The same could happen for engineers likely


----------



## bitcointomoneypak (Nov 18, 2014)

well, i ain't got no kids for now


----------



## CalgaryPotato (Mar 7, 2015)

bitcointomoneypak said:


> well, i ain't got no kids for now


Thank you sir, for your fine contribution to the thread.


----------



## Rhaegar (Feb 21, 2014)

I do worry about this, I have a 2 year old and one on the way. I've often thought about what I would do if I was 18 right now and going into university, and I have no clue. I went to University 2001-2006 (sciences) and was lucky to find a job, but even so I have very few other options than what I'm doing now, and often wish I had gone into something else. 

I have several friends who went into engineering. A couple of them (mostly civil) found jobs easily but quite a few (mostly computer) were underemployed for years and eventually took basic low level IT jobs. Meanwhile I have other friends who took a short IT college program or even just have high school and currently work in IT at a much higher pay level due to more years of work.

One of my best friends is a nurse and is making great money. My general feeling from nurses though is that they are very accustomed to being in high demand and highly paid and they are all quite confident that the gravy train will last forever. They will be very unprepared if there is any sort of disruption to that, either from technology or just on the labor supply side. I see in their future something similar to what's happening to teachers right now.

A bunch of my other friends went into computer science and to hear them talk about it, the industry is in a boom that to me defies logic. Apparently there are companies all over the place that will pay programmers great salaries to program all kinds of random stuff. I don't really get it, and as an outsider I don't see how it can last. Seems to me like a lot of the money is being spent in maintaining really old programs that companies haven't invested in upgrading yet, or in customizing websites or fancy apps. Inevitably I see a lot of that will be dime a dozen off the shelf stuff and the only jobs remaining will be just IT support or just be outsourced.


In the long run I think we really need to think about what a future world will look like, especially one with AI or most jobs automated. I personally could be pretty happy doing my own thing and not needing to work, but that isn't going to happen for 6-8 billion people. If we want the techno-utopia life of luxury, we're going to have to look at some serious long term planning towards a guaranteed income system, with an emphasis on population control and sustainability.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I really think health care is the place to be for young people today. It can't be outsourced as easily, and will be in demand forever.


----------



## Rhaegar (Feb 21, 2014)

Spudd said:


> I really think health care is the place to be for young people today. It can't be outsourced as easily, and will be in demand forever.


It can still face labor oversupply due to more people going into it and/or technology making it more efficient. Right now there are lots of people who want to be nurses and the only thing holding them back is the governments and universities limiting class sizes (same for pharmacy, medicine, etc).

If those restrictions are loosened you will eventually have a glut of nurses and they won't be able to demand the same salaries and job mobility/security they enjoy now.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

Rhaegar said:


> It can still face labor oversupply due to more people going into it and/or technology making it more efficient. Right now there are lots of people who want to be nurses and the only thing holding them back is the governments and universities limiting class sizes (same for pharmacy, medicine, etc).
> 
> If those restrictions are loosened you will eventually have a glut of nurses and they won't be able to demand the same salaries and job mobility/security they enjoy now.


The technology that could make the delivery of healthcare more efficient could also very likely provide other opportunities in fields such as Clinical Informatics.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

tygrus said:


> How in a world with declining employment opportunities will they get money to invest with?


This is a typical, old school, reaction. When I graduated university, there were no jobs. Out of my class, I was the only one to find one and that was through contacts and only a contract position. When my job was downsized, I started my first company. I invested a lot of time learning how to not only do the job, but run a company.

At the same time, I also learned about how money works, and developed an investment strategy. Then I got injured, couldn't work, had no government or private benefits to help out, but had a whole heck of a lot of motivation to not screw up...I also used credit to get started. No income, injuries, and went into debt to turn my life around.

There is nothing special about me, I didn't come from wealth, no one helped me out, I don't have exceptional skills...but I also never expected jobs to be there, never sat around waiting for something to turn up, or whined about how unfair life was.

Look for solutions, don't focus on the problems.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I often wonder if trades are gaining more respect in society amongst the youth?(ie:educated parents are encouraging kids to look at plumbing/carpentry/hvac etc or getting kids to think of trades school as a alternative to university-nature/nuture)
I know 15 yrs ago I was always reluctant to mention I was in one(not that I was embarrassed)
Just seemed to score low on how some maybe perceived it(on that choose hands over brains which isn't true)
I am happy we have we have public figures who are doing a good job promoting(Mike Homes comes to mind)
Curious to see if the trades industry becomes more balanced in future years
I am not complaining and in fact I think one could attribute the low supply of skilled trades to at least a 20% premium in pay solely because it is hard to recruit 
I know the Canadian government is/has been spending a lot of money promoting it
Have even notice high schools that are becoming complete trades schools now
It is kind of nice the shift that is happening(starting to gain traction)
I can't see 3 d printing pushing out building trades jobs for awhile because of many reason(to many to list)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

GPM said:


> Great jobs. Nurses have great unions and benefits, physio is fun and daytime work, and in both, you are making a difference. Shift work is pretty common in many jobs now and hard on the body. However, my sister, several friends ,and step mom all put in their time as nurses and eventually were able to get daytime only on coveted wards through seniority. A nice way to finish your career.
> 
> All physiotherapists I know love there jobs, and the ones I've seen are miracle workers with all the knew knowledge.



+ 1 for parties recommending the health professions. Great jobs, challenging, stimulating, good pay & benefits, satisfaction from accomplishing unique work of high value, respect from community, good opportunities for advancement, flex hours for parents, as one poster says upthread there's not much chance for outsourcing.

i'm only puzzled by one remark that says governments cause nursing schools to deliberately limit their enrolment. I thought canada is begging for nurses? the US recruiters are up here at every fair & graduation trying to hire high-performing canadian-trained nurses, i can't imagine any glut of nurses even during the lifetimes of my children.

as for physios, they're miracle workers indeed, "knew" knowledge or not. What other profession is so saturated with optimism, with hope for success, with improvement, with rehabilitation ... & can deliver on every count.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Use other peoples money.

Do not take out student loans instead get the best credit rating possible, Pay for schooling with credit cards then declare bankruptcy. 

Same for retirement max out credit cards put money into RRSP then declare bankruptcy


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

You can't accurately predict the future, so why bother trying? Today's best course of action could be a complete disaster by the time your kids need to make a career decision. All you can do as a parent is give them the best start and opportunity you can. It's not your job to choose their careers for them, it's theirs. Have the RESP ready for them and teach them to be good people capable of making good choices.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Lonewolf, I always read your posts with interest but must say I am very disappointed on your comments re racking up debt and then declaring bankruptcy. Hopefully it was a tongue in cheek comment.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

frase said:


> Lonewolf, I always read your posts with interest but must say I am very disappointed on your comments re racking up debt and then declaring bankruptcy. Hopefully it was a tongue in cheek comment.



His astrology/biblical times economics has really gone off the deep end. Anyway, how much credit car can people rack up - $25K maybe. its not going to save you. And believe me, owing a bank is not the same as owing anyone else. They will dog you until the end of time


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I'd tell my kids (don't have kids) to get into the environmental or safety fields. Anything bureaucratic that requires a signature from a human being due to regulation.

Environmental and safety standards are only going to get more stringent than they already are. And companies will be required by government to employ by contract these individuals who do inspections, assessment, monitoring, modeling, reporting, advising, etc. about these subjects. These are often Bullshit jobs, 90% of them don't provide much value to a company at all, or could be provided for 1/5th the cost if it weren't for regulation. But hey, it's a living.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

frase said:


> Lonewolf, I always read your posts with interest but must say I am very disappointed on your comments re racking up debt and then declaring bankruptcy. Hopefully it was a tongue in cheek comment.


 Yes Frase it was sarcasm on my part. ( That was one post I was not sure of posting & it is not my path I like to take responsibility & declaring bankruptcy to come out ahead is a form of cheating. The holes in the system need to be closed. Donald Trump used other peoples money to help make himself rich yet a large portion of the population love him. He has never declared personal bankruptcy only his business. Using the bankruptcy laws to come out a head is really a form of legalized theft


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks lonewolf, your clarification is appreciated and I was hoping it was sarcasm.


----------

